# Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.



## UliRodMaster (9. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Mitangler !#6

Suche f.den Oktober noch schnell eine vernünftige Spinn-
rolle,wie bsw. Shimano TP 4000 FA,o.Technium 4000 FA,
Technium MgS 4000 FA. Bei der neuen FB hat die Kurbel,
wie ich finde,zuviel Spiel. |gr:
Oder hatte ich die Montagsmodelle in den Händen ?

Also wer weiß,wo es sowas noch gibt,oder wer seine
los werden möchte.... 
In Berlin gibt`s einen Abnehmer !:q

Tschüß UliRodMaster


----------



## H.Christians (9. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



> AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.


 


Omg schon wieder ein neuer Hersteller. Wer soll da noch durchblicken.:vik::vik::vik:

Ich kenne nur die Shimano Twinpower als FB, finde das Kurbelspiel nicht übermäßig extrem.Bei der alten FA- Serie sitzt aber alles noch ein bischen fester zusammen.Einfach mal bei Ebay schauen.


----------



## Schuschek (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Omg schon wieder ein neuer Hersteller. Wer soll da noch durchblicken.:vik::vik::vik:


 

Er meint bestimmt Shomina! #6


----------



## peterws (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

TP FB Kurbelspiel merkt beim Angeln keiner!


----------



## Veit (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

@ petersw: Da hast du zwar recht, ich find es aber ein Unding, dass so ein Schrott (bezogen auf die Kurbel) für rund 200 Euronen verkauft wird.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Veit schrieb:


> @ petersw: Da hast du zwar recht, ich find es aber ein Unding, dass so ein Schrott (bezogen auf die Kurbel) für rund 200 Euronen verkauft wird.




#hYo, alles klar Veit!|kopfkrat


_*So ein Schrott*_ ist aber was anderes!

Meine TP hat das Spiel auch von Anfang an, aber beim Angeln macht sich das überhaupt nicht bemerkbar.
Seit 1 1/2 Jahren ist die Gute mittlerweile im Einsatz und hat dafür schon echt klasse Dorsche an die Oberfläche gepumpt!
Und da ich nicht sooo der Rollenpfleger bin, gibt sie sich mit lauwarmen Süsswasserbädern zufrieden, ohne nennenswerten Verschleiss.
Wenn dies Jahr die Ostseesaison rum ist, dann werde ich der Rolle mal nen Shimano Service schenken und mich damit bei ihr bedanken!:m


Was soll also dieses Negativgesabbel?

Hat irgendwer schon nen Fisch verloren durch das unglaublich schlimme Kurbelspiel, oder was?
Davon hab ich seltsamer Weise noch nix gehört!

Nur, dass es da ist, und die FA es halt nicht hat.


Gut, dann kauft euch die FA, wenn ihr noch welche bekommt.
Ist sicherlich ne super Rolle!

Aber einfach nur wegen des Spiels die FB schlecht zu machen, das ist absoluter Quatsch!!


----------



## H.Christians (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

@MFT-Dirk  |good:|good:|good:


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Ist ne tolle Rolle, keine Frage.

_Für den Preis_ sollte man aber schon ne spielfreie Schraubkurbel, erwarten dürfen und kein Vierkant-in-Kunststoff gelagertes Teil. |rolleyes

Das ist eben der Schwachpunkt dieser Rolle, da wird man ja drauf hinweisen dürfen, oder? Andere Rollen haben auch Schwächen, die wesentlich schlimmer sind, weil sie wirklich beim Angeln stören.

@Dirk: Also ich fand ja, daß deine Technium Mgs am besten läuft ... |supergri *duckundweg*

Es gibt die Twin Power FA gerade bei Gerlinger im Angebot, leider nur die 1000er Größe.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ist ne tolle Rolle, keine Frage.
> 
> _Für den Preis_ sollte man aber schon ne spielfreie Schraubkurbel, erwarten dürfen und kein Vierkant-in-Kunststoff gelagertes Teil. |rolleyes
> 
> ...




Was soll denn die FA kosten bei G.?


----------



## Veit (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

@ MFT-Dirk: Kannst du nicht lesen? Schrott - Bezog sich, wie in Klammern zu lesen, auf die Kurbel und nicht die restliche Rolle! Das darf für diesen Preis nunmal nicht sein und dabei bleib ich auch. Basta!


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was soll denn die FA kosten bei G.?



Ich meine 160EUR, ist in dem Sonderangebotekatalog drin. Zum UL-fischen genau richtig.

Und bitte entzornt euch mal n bißchen! :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Veit schrieb:


> @ MFT-Dirk: Kannst du nicht lesen? Schrott - Bezog sich, wie in Klammern zu lesen, auf die Kurbel und nicht die restliche Rolle! Das darf für diesen Preis nunmal nicht sein und dabei bleib ich auch. Basta!




Doch, ich kann schon lesen!


Nur ist dieses Spiel eben unerheblich für's Fischen und hat auch keine sonstigen Nachteile.
Und das sollte dann wohl auch erwähnt werden!

Auch Basta...


----------



## The_Pitbull (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Hallo ich besitze auch eine Shimano Technium MGS und bin wirklich begeistert von der Rolle.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hallo ich besitze auch eine Shimano Technium MGS und bin wirklich begeistert von der Rolle.Gruß Pitti




Bei mir fristet die bislang ein Leben als Ersatzrolle und ist deshalb noch nie zum Einsatz gekommen...|rolleyes

Aber ich gelobe Besserung und werde sie demnächst mal entjungfern! (Die Rolle, gelle Honey#h!)

Gefällt mir ja auch echt gut, sonst hätte ich mir die ja nicht geholt.
Allerdings hat die ganz leichte Schleifgeräusche.
Hat deine @Pitti das auch anfangs gehabt?
Denke, das gibt sich, wenn sie mal eingefischt ist...|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Allerdings hat die ganz leichte Schleifgeräusche.


 
..ein bischen Fett an der richtigen Stelle sollte helfen


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nur ist dieses Spiel eben unerheblich für's Fischen und hat auch keine sonstigen Nachteile.
> Und das sollte dann wohl auch erwähnt werden!



ein knirschender Rollenhalter an der Rute z.B hindert einen auch nicht am Fische fangen. Aber schön ist es nicht! Würde sowas auch als Schrott bezeichnen. Ab einem gewissen Preis muß das Material eigentlich tadellos sein, meine Meinung. :g

Und ne Schraubkurbel ist auch beim Fischen, naja bzw. beim kurbeln viel angenehmer, ist einfach solider, fühlt sich besser an.


----------



## Chrizzi (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Allerdings hat die ganz leichte Schleifgeräusche.
> 
> 
> Denke, das gibt sich, wenn sie mal eingefischt ist...|kopfkrat



Wird so sein, ansonsten kannst du zur Sicherheit ein Tropfen vom beiliegenden Öl ins Getriebe drücken, halt einfach durch diese komische Schraube. 
Dieses "noch nicht ganz eingelaufen Geräusch" hatte meine TwinPower auch, aber ein Tropfen Öl und minimalstes Fischen war es dann sehr schnell behoben. Seit dem liegt die Arme hier rum.


----------



## The_Pitbull (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Jop hab an meine MGS auch etwas fett dran gemacht,und sie läuft tadellos ne wahre Freude damit zu Fischen.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> ein knirschender Rollenhalter an der Rute z.B hindert einen auch nicht am Fische fangen. Aber schön ist es nicht! Würde sowas auch als Schrott bezeichnen. Ab einem gewissen Preis muß das Material eigentlich tadellos sein, meine Meinung. :g
> 
> Und ne Schraubkurbel ist auch beim Fischen, naja bzw. beim kurbeln viel angenehmer, ist einfach solider, fühlt sich besser an.




Ja, ein knirschender Rollenhalter ist bestimmt störend!
Ganzen Tag so'n ätzendes Geräusch...|rolleyes

Aber die Kurbel hat ja eben keinen Einfluss und macht sich nicht bemerkbar.
Das meinte ich nur damit!


Hab aber auch schon mit nem befreundeten Feinmechaniker geschnackt.
Eventuell kann der da sogar Abhilfe schaffen...
Im Winter ist Bastelzeit!


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Ich habe die Rolle ja schon erfolgreich zerstört und ich finde das Gewackel schon stören, vor allem wenn es eben auch Rollen gibt und gab die nicht wackeln.

Nun hatte meine ja auch extreme Wackeldackelanfälle. Im Herbst soll es die FD geben und diese hat dann wieder eine Schraubkurbel.

Dann ist alles gut und es kann Frieden auf Erden werden.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe die Rolle ja schon erfolgreich zerstört und ich finde das Gewackel schon stören, vor allem wenn es eben auch Rollen gibt und gab die nicht wackeln.
> 
> Nun hatte meine ja auch extreme Wackeldackelanfälle. Im Herbst soll es die FD geben und diese hat dann wieder eine Schraubkurbel.
> 
> Dann ist alles gut und es kann Frieden auf Erden werden.




Ui, wie hast die denn geschrottet?
Durch das Kurbelspiel?|bigeyes


Grad mal googlen nach der FD...:q


Edit: Schade, findet man noch nix drüber... :-(


----------



## Locke86 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Ich besitze die TP seit gut nen 3/4 Jahr und hätte ich nich zufällig irgendwo gelesen das sie in der Kurbel nen kleines Spiel hat (war vor ca. 3Wochen) hätte ich es nie bemerkt.

Das ganze hat nich mal im geringsten irgenwelche Auswirkungen auf das fischen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ui, wie hast die denn geschrottet?
> Durch das Kurbelspiel?|bigeyes


 
Richtig schrott war sie natürlich nicht. Allerdings betrug das Kurbelspiel mehr als 0,5 cm und zwar zu jeder Seite.

Ich hatte vorher eine Stella F und eine TP F und von daher kannte ich sowas garnicht. Dazu kam, dass ich zu dem Zeitpunkt eine Aspire äußerst günstig erwerben konnte und da habe ich die TP FB wieder vertickt. Die TP hat eine Bombenschnurverlegung, eine Superbremse, versiegelte Kugellager etc ich finde sie deutlich besser als die so hochlobten F-Modelle, aber da ist eben dieses kleine Manko.

Du hast natürlich recht damit, dass die Funktionalität eigentlich nicht eingeschränkt ist, aber dennoch sollte sowas bei dem stattlichen Preis nicht sein.

Wenn die Rolle langsam anfängt zu "spielen," merkt dass der Besitzer kaum, weil er ja dran gewöhnt ist. Sicherlich wird ein versierter Feinmechaniker das Problem auch zufriedenstellend lösen können, aber wie gesagt, bei einer ü250€-Rolle sollte man eigentlich erwarten, das solche Dinge nicht passieren.

Empfehlen würde ich die Rolle aus MEINER Perspektive nicht.

@Locke86

Schön, wenn es dich nicht stört, aber nach 9 Monaten erwarte ich von einer Rolle, dass sie nicht anders läuft, als am ersten Tag. Funktionalität hin oder her.

Uli


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> UiGrad mal googlen nach der FD...:q
> Edit: Schade, findet man noch nix drüber... :-(



Guckst du nach FC !!! Heißt nämlich so...


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Guckst du nach FC !!! Heißt nämlich so...




Ist ja auch irgendwie logisch!

Nach B kommt C...#q|rolleyes


Danke Marcel:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Logik zählt da nicht. Die neue Stella hat auch das Kürzel FD

Wenn man sich die Daten von dieser FC anguckt, dann hört sich das sehr nach Aspire oder Fireblood an.

http://au.shopping.com/xDN-sport_and_outdoor--fishing_line-sp_type_fishing-price_range_210_2090


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist ja auch irgendwie logisch!
> 
> Nach B kommt C...#q|rolleyes
> 
> ...



Bitte bitte... Immer wieder gerne:q!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Hi hi, hab die gleiche Seite wie Uli entdeckt...:q


Die sieht aber richtig gut aus!
Und die 5000er Größe würde echt gut passen.|rolleyes

@Marcel,

was soll die denn bei euch kosten, wenn sie rauskommt?

Hast das schon irgendwas preismäßig vorliegen???


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Ich denk mal so ca 230 - 240 Eus... Sieht oberporno aus das Teil!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Ich denk mal so ca 230 - 240 Eus... Sieht oberporno aus das Teil!!!




Oberporno ist gar kein Ausdruck!!!:k


Wird glaube mein Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich...:q

Wenn der Preis bleibt, dann reserviere mir bitte Eine!


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Dirk, vermutlich wird es teurer. Wenn es wirklich dieses Ding mit den entsprechen Daten sein sollte, was ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann, es sei denn die Namen Aspire und Fireblood gehen wieder vom Markt, dann rechne eher mit deutlich mehr als 300 Tacken.

Es wäre schön, wenn Marcel mal einen anderen Link hätte als den Aussilink...


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Bild kommt sofort ...


----------



## Pikepauly (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Bei Plat im Shop steht die 4000 er mit 40000 Yen.
Hat aber eine goldene Spule???
Sonst sehe ich aber keine Unterschiede zu dem Aussi Angebot.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Hmm, wenn ich von der Känguruhseite die 410$ mit 0,7 multipliziere, dann sind wir bei 287Euro...

Das wär ein Preis, wo ich noch schwach werden würde!|rolleyes

Dachte immer, die Twin Power ist über der Technium aber unterhalb von Aspire, Fireblood und Stella angeordnet.

Also könnte es schon hinhauen...:q

Obwohl, wahrscheinlich wie alles, was neu rauskommt erstmal schön teuer anbieten und dann nach nem halben Jahr wirds günstiger!

Na ja, und dann ist zufällig Dirk Geburtstagszeit!:z


Also, Schatz, solltest du hier mitlesen...

Ich hätt da so ne Idee, was du mir schenken könntest.


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Mein Scanner spackt gerade ab, hoffe ihr könnt ein bischen was erkennen. Kosten wird sie definitiv nicht mehr als 250 Ocken...


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Bei Plat kostet sie ca 250,- bei Bass 230,- Ich habe mir gerade die 3000 zum Mefofischen genauer angeschaut, aber da fahre ich mit meiner 4000 Edelkaffeemühle vom Gewicht her besser.

Ich kann dich soooooooooo gut verstehen Dirk, aber heute siegt der Verstand über den Wunsch.

Achja, ... die 3000er...


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Sehr schön!!!

Hab grad meine Tastatur eingespeichelt...|rolleyes

Die in 5000er Größe für um die 250Hühner ist eine notwendige Anschaffung!


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Nettes Bild Marcel, ich habe es mal vergrößert. Lustig ist ja, dass extra auf die Schraubkurbel hingewiesen wird. Das wundert mich nicht.


DIRK!!! Hör auf mit Quatsch, von wegen notwendig und so...


----------



## Chrizzi (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Die FC sieht aus wie eine schwarze '08 TwinPower aus Japan. Hat jemand die mal verglichen, wenn ihr schon bei plat.co.jp und bass.co.jp rumstöbert?


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Bei Plat kostet sie ca 250,- bei Bass 230,- Ich habe mir gerade die 3000 zum Mefofischen genauer angeschaut, aber da fahre ich mit meiner 4000 Edelkaffeemühle vom Gewicht her besser.
> 
> Ich kann dich soooooooooo gut verstehen Dirk, aber heute siegt der Verstand über den Wunsch.
> 
> Achja, ... die 3000er...




Plat und Bass sind doch diese ollen Japanseiten?

Da ist dann aber Mwst, Zoll und viel wichtiger Ersatzspule nicht im Preis entahlten, oder?#c


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Logisch. Ist wohl das gleiche Modell.


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Und hier die neue Stella SW |smash: :q !!!


----------



## Chrizzi (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Plat und Bass sind doch diese ollen Japanseiten?
> 
> Da ist dann aber Mwst, Zoll und viel wichtiger Ersatzspule nicht im Preis entahlten, oder?#c



Ja nur da ist die Rolle bezahlbar 

Hier sollte die TwinPower dann mit ~300€ - 350€ im Laden einschlagen.



Edit: Die neue Stella haben die auch für uns umlackiert...


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Noch`n Bilderwunsch :g ?!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nettes Bild Marcel, ich habe es mal vergrößert. Lustig ist ja, dass extra auf die Schraubkurbel hingewiesen wird. Das wundert mich nicht.
> 
> 
> DIRK!!! Hör auf mit Quatsch, von wegen notwendig und so...




Und führe mich nicht in Versuchung!|uhoh:

Aber du hast doch mit der Neuen angefangen...
Und jetzt hab ich den Salat!
Wieso muss ich auch wieder in solchen Threads lesen!#q
Jetzt hat's mich gepackt.#c|uhoh:


Du bist doch bis eben noch mit der 4000er zufrieden gewesen!

Bei mir hat ja mein Frauchen selbst gesagt, dass die 4000er viel zu filigran und schade wäre, um die auf der Ostsee zu verheizen!:q



Verdammt, ich muss diese Rolle haben.

Nur diese Eine noch!:k


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ja nur da ist die Rolle bezahlbar
> 
> Hier sollte die TwinPower dann mit ~300€ - 350€ im Laden einschlagen.


 
Mein Reden, aber lassen wir uns überraschen... vielleicht hat ja die Marketingabteilung bei Shimano begriffen, dass der Name Twinpower etwas Schaden genommen hat und geht nun mal in die Offensive...


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Über kurz oder lang werd ich mir die auch holen.

Aber erstmal will ich wissen, was von dem Japanmodell noch übrig ist, nachdem sie es für uns dumme Europäer abgespeckt haben. #d

Am besten gleich in JP kaufen!


----------



## Chrizzi (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Das wird das selbe wie mit der '07 Stella... Die wird hier im _*GÜNSTIGSTEN*_ Falle knapp über den Import liegen. Da aber kaum ein Laden in Deutschland vermutlich eine Stella für 430-450€ (2500-4000er) im Laden hat... 

Ich rechne damit, dass die TwinPower über standard 300€ kommt. 
Bass.jp ~230€ (was hier irgendwo steht) = 280€ Import (incl. all)
Dann wird die hier im besten Falle für 300€ zu bekommen sein. Vermutlich in den ein oder anderen Laden für mehr, ich denke es wird eine Spanne zwischen 300 bis 400€ geben.

Ich hab noch eine _alte_ '05 TwinPower C3000 (hat auch ne Schraubkurbel), leider nutze ich die nicht, vielleicht geb ich sie weg, wenn das Angebot stimmt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Über kurz oder lang werd ich mir die auch holen.
> 
> Aber erstmal will ich wissen, was von dem Japanmodell noch übrig ist, nachdem sie es für uns dumme Europäer abgespeckt haben. #d
> 
> Am besten gleich in JP kaufen!




Vielleicht haben die Shimanoleute ja mittlerweile geschnallt, dass wir Europäer mittlerweile nicht mehr auf Bäumen leben und specken mal nix ab...

Wär doch ne freudige Wendung!


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Das wär schon fein.

Wobei das 05er Modell auch echt Spass macht. Würde ich mir auch wieder kaufen, hab die 2500er und die 1000er.


----------



## Chrizzi (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Ich frag mich auch, was die an der '05er soweit verbessert haben können? Das ist eine ganz solide Rolle, die soweit ich das sehe keine Macken hat.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich frag mich auch, was die an der '05er soweit verbessert haben können? Das ist eine ganz solide Rolle, die soweit ich das sehe keine Macken hat.


 
... und wenn man sich überlegt, dass es durchaus möglich war, die alte JP TP für schmale 150 Taler zu erstehen, dann kommen da noch mehr Fragen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nettes Bild Marcel, ich habe es mal vergrößert. Lustig ist ja, dass extra auf die Schraubkurbel hingewiesen wird. Das wundert mich nicht.


Da steht auch "profitiert von einem Getriebe aus gegossenem *Zink*". |bigeyes
Ich hoffe, das ist ein Übersetzungfehler, sollte wenigstens eine Aluminium-Zink-Legierung sein.  
Sonst ist das Schrott wie bei den asbachalten 10DM Rollen, 2 Aale gezogen und kaputt. :g
Die wesentlich interessante Stella FD hat ja ein Hauptgetriebe aus 2 Messingrädern eingeführt, das ist wirklich mal ein Schritt.
Die mattierte Spule und wenig Glitter der TP-FC finde ich richtig gut. #6
Wenn der Bremsdrehknauf wirklich soweit raussteht (Kante), dann hagelt es dortrum Tüdels.
Das Bügelgegenlager erinnert mich wieder auffällig an die gute alte TP-F und Ultegra - back to the roots! :m


----------



## Chrizzi (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die mattierte Spule und wenig Glitter der TP-FC finde ich richtig gut. #6



Jop, dafür sieht die hierige Stella SW aus wie.. naja ich verkneif's mir mal.

Hier die Japanmodelle (Det achte auf den Bremsknopf der TP)









Quelle: plat.co.jp


Wenn die da wirklich Zink in die TP gegossen haben, dann gute Nacht. Ebenso, wenn der Spulenkopf so wie im Katalog aussieht, dann würde mich es nicht wundern, wenn man erneut zum (vermutlich günstigeren) Japanmodell greift.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Locker bleiben, auf dem Foto von Marcel sieht es so aus als wäre der Bremsknopf einfach nicht zugedreht. Das wird schon passen.


----------



## Chrizzi (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Da spricht der Optimist. :q

Aber ich seh das auch so, so ein "billigen" Fehler werden die sich nicht erlauben können. Eigentlich sollte man meinen, dass die da schon eine brauchbare Rolle rausbringen und sich nicht nochmal ins Bein schießen wie mit der alten FB. Es wird vermutlich (einfacher Weise) das Japanmodell in einer etwas anderen Farbe sein. Das wäre das beste was die machen können und hoffentlich getan haben.


----------



## Living Dead (10. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Das beste wäre sie würden die "F" Serie wieder rausbringen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Das wird das selbe wie mit der '07 Stella... Die wird hier im _*GÜNSTIGSTEN*_ Falle knapp über den Import liegen. Da aber kaum ein Laden in Deutschland _*vermutlich*_ eine Stella für 430-450€ (2500-4000er) im Laden hat...
> 
> _* Ich rechne damit*_, dass die TwinPower über standard 300€ kommt.
> Bass.jp ~230€ (was hier irgendwo steht) = 280€ Import (incl. all)
> ...





#hWart doch erst mal ab...


Würde dann aber doch preismäßig mit der Fireblood kollidieren.
Wieso, denn jetzt schon diese Mutmaßungen?#c


Scheinst ja ein echt toller Marketingexperte zu sein?

Vor allem, weil Marcel, der ja relativ nahe an der Quelle sitzt, schon zweimal von 250 Euro geredet hat...


----------



## worker_one (11. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Wo ist denn eigentlich die 08er Japan Biomaster einzuordnen?
Preislich liegt die ja irgendwo im Bereich der Technium...


----------



## Chrizzi (11. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Wenn die TwinPower FC wirklich 250€ kosten sollte, bin ich davon überzeugt, dass es eine abgespeckte Japanversion ist. 

Die '07 Stella (bzw. Stella FD) kam hier in den Laden mit einer Spanne (ich kenne nur 2 Läden, die die hier hatten) von 430-450€ (der eine) hoch bis 600(?)€. Import der '07 Stella lag bei ~400-440€. Daher einfach mal meine wage Vermutung dass es ein teureres Unterfangen wird, wenn es keine abgespeckte Version ist. Ansonsten ist vermutlich wirklich ein Getriebe aus gegossenem Zink drin.
Selbst bei der US Stella FD *soll* es Unterschiede zur jap '07 Stella geben, wäre ja nicht das erste mal, zumindestens kam diese Aussage von rainer1962 mal, nachdem er die FD hier im Laden in der Hand hatte. Selbst bei der Steez Baitcaster gibt es (definitiv) zwischen der japanischen und US Rolle Unterschiede und das ist momentan (wenn auch Daiwas) Standard-Flag-Schiff der Baitcaster.


----------



## duck_68 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Das beste wäre sie würden die "F" Serie wieder rausbringen.



... mit der verbesserten Schnurverlegung der FA/FB - dann wäre es perfekt!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

In der Stella FD soll ein Zinkgetriebe sein???

Biste da sicher?#c

Sowas ist (wäre) natürlich ne Schweinerei, weil das ja nicht wirklich haltbar ist!

Da werd ich doch glatt mal zum Tackleferengi meines Vertrauens gehen und mal in Eine rein gucken...:q

Irgendwie kann ich mir das aber nicht richtig vorstellen, grad beim Flagschiff Shimanos!


----------



## duck_68 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> In der Stella FD soll ein Zinkgetriebe sein???
> 
> Biste da sicher?#c
> 
> ...



Ich glaube es war bei der TP Rede vom "Zink-Getriebe" nicht bei der Stella


----------



## Chrizzi (11. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Jop Martin hat recht. In Katalogauszug steht, dass in der TP FC gegossenes Zink ist. Ich hoffe das ist ein Übersetzungsfehler.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Na, da werde ich doch mal ne Frage E-Mail an Shimano schicken!

Mal gucken, ob ich da ne Antwort zu bekomme...



Ich will die 5000er Rolle nämlich nächstes Jahr zum Köhler stippen nehmen. Da wird Zink doch recht schnell die Grätsche machen...

Vielleicht doch lieber was drauflegen und ne andere Rolle holen!?!


Bissel ist ja noch hinne, bis die neue TP rauskommt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Das beste wäre sie würden die "F" Serie wieder rausbringen.





Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ... mit der verbesserten Schnurverlegung der FA/FB - dann wäre es perfekt!!


Gibt's ja schon fast, nennt sich Ryobi Zauber! :m
Nur würde ich mir da auch mal eine käufliche DeLuxe-Edition mit durchgängig Messingszahnrädel wünschen. |smlove2:

Die alten Schnurfangbügel (wie auch TP-F) ohne Anschrägung mochte ich zum Spinnangeln nicht mehr haben, das war noch echt suboptimal. 
Genauso eben die Bremse(n), das hat sich überall erheblich was getan, was es erlaubt mit viel feiner abgestimmten Schnüren zu angeln, heutzutage.

Aber 'ne im Grundstock TP-F mit nem richtig schicken Bügel (nicht so'n Dünndraht-Spardingelchen ) samt Übergang, ner aktuellen exakten Bremse und einem Detailtuning, härteren Getrieberädern, vor allem aber mit der alten F-Kurbel und in sehr dezentem Design, das wäre was, könnte gefallen.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Jo das wäre was.
Detlef eigentlich wollen wir im Endeffekt doch das Gleiche.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Hm, eure Lobhudelei in allen Ehren, aber in welchem Bereich, außer dem Design war die F denn besser als die FA oder FB.

Wenn jetzt einer mit Solidität kommt, fange ich an zu grölen...


----------



## duck_68 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

.... Auf meine FAs lass ich nix kommen


----------



## Pikepauly (11. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Uli da kann ich nix zu sagen.
Eine FA habe ich nie gehabt und die FB habe ich mir nach dem Begrabbeln "erspart".
Die Neue habe ich allerdings fest im Auge, überlege nur noch ob 3000 er oder 4000 er.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hm, eure Lobhudelei in allen Ehren, aber in welchem Bereich, außer dem Design war die F denn besser als die FA oder FB.


Also bezüglich der FA (375g Koffer) ganz einfach: Die 4000er F war schlanker, leichter, und es gab schicke 3000er. Die Ansätze des Bügels auf beiden Seiten in dem Starship-Rotor war einfach genial, super anzuschauen, wenig Verhakelmöglichkeiten - und kommt teilweise wieder! :m 
Die neueren werden alle so von außen häßlich geschraubt. 
Was ich am besten fand, ist die stabile Kurbel, eingeschraubt, und mit dem Holzknauf. 
Sowas fisch ich nur noch, will nichts anderes! :k
Heute kommt sowas regulär auf Billig-China Rollen, aber nicht mehr bei Shimano.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also bezüglich der FA (375g Koffer) ganz einfach: Die 4000er F war schlanker, leichter, und es gab schicke 3000er. Die Ansätze des Bügels auf beiden Seiten in dem Starship-Rotor war einfach genial, super anzuschauen, wenig Verhakelmöglichkeiten - und kommt teilweise wieder! :m
> Die neueren werden alle so von außen häßlich geschraubt.
> Was ich am besten fand, ist die stabile Kurbel, eingeschraubt, und mit dem Holzknauf.
> Sowas fisch ich nur noch, will nichts anderes! :k
> Heute kommt sowas regulär auf Billig-China Rollen, aber nicht mehr bei Shimano.



Det... Du suchst ein Holzknauf? Yumeya wäre da die richtige Anlaufstelle. Spontan kann ich mit einen Holzknauf  für ein paar Rollen dienen, leider ist die TwinPower nicht dabei, aber eventuell passt der auch auf die neue TP.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Ich will, dass die drauf sind.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof. :c

Aber immerhin gibt es sowas zu kaufen... Leider hab ich mich nun auch gerade in die Dinger verguckt und leider passen die auch eine Calcuta Conquest 51, die wohl nächstes Jahr zu mir kommen wird. Aber zweimal den Knauf kaufen... hmm schon ein teures Unternehmen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Hast ja recht, das Design war einfach klasse. Allerdings sind die modernen Griffe wesentlich handlicher als diese Rosenholzzylinder und zweitens finde ich neben Rosenholz eben noch so unwesentliche Dinge wie Verlegung, Bremse und Korrosionsschutz nicht ganz unerheblich.

Selbst dünne Fireline hält auf meiner Stella und Sephia ewig und das liegt allein an der Verlegung.

Verglichen mit meinen jetzigen Rollen war die Qualität meiner Stella F ein Witz.


----------



## Ben_koeln (15. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Hi,

die TP FC steht in einem Shop aus DE (Boddenregion gegooglet) schon unter Neuheiten für 250,- Euro (2500er) drin und Erhältlich ab 30.09.08. 

Auch hier wird ein Zink-Getriebe benannt!

Gruß 

Ben


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Tja, sollte die neue TP wirklich ein Zink Getriebe bekommen, dann können die sich die Rolle ganz fein behalten!


----------



## Ben_koeln (15. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

so stehts auf der HP:

Der Nachfolger der legendären Twin Power FB profitiert von einem Getriebe aus gegossenen Zink, Super Stopper II, 7 Shielded A-Rb Kugellager (plus Walzenlager) und absolut hochwertigen Spulen mit wasserdichtem Micro Click Multi Disk Bremssystem.
In elegantem, dunkelgrauem Design, kombiniert mit einer goldenen Spule, ist diese Rolle eine wahre Augenweide.
Wieder mit einer Kurbel zum Einschrauben ausgestattet, wird das Achspiel auf ein Minimum reduziert.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Wenn da wirklich gegossenen Zink drin ist, wird Shimano damit wohl der TwinPower den Todesstoß auf den deutschen Markt gegeben haben.


----------



## Markus18 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Schaut euch die Seido mal an, da ist auch so´n Getriebe drinne. Kann mir nur vorstellen dass das irgendeine Legierung ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



sundvogel schrieb:


> eben noch so unwesentliche Dinge wie Verlegung, Bremse und Korrosionsschutz nicht ganz unerheblich.


Das ist wirklich erheblich, wenn auch eben sehr versteckt. Noch die Auswuchtung und den Rundlauf dazu, das merkt man alles erst und dann aber kräftig bei Dauerbenutzung.


----------



## Hooked (15. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Moin,

ist echt der Hammer, mit dem Zink.
Da haben die sich die Opfer-Anode, in Form des Getriebes, gleich mit eingebaut!:q

Oder das Gehäuse schimmelt weg, weil sich das Magnesium für das Zink opfert. 
Aus Magnesium werden nämlich die Opfer-Anoden für Zink hergestellt.:vik: Geil!

Nein, 2ter Absatz = Scherz. Ist ja kein Magnesium verbaut, oder?

Aber das kann doch nicht wirklich unlegierter Zink sein?


----------



## donlotis (15. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Omg schon wieder ein neuer Hersteller. Wer soll da noch durchblicken.





Schuschek schrieb:


> Er meint bestimmt Shomina! #6



Also das muss ich jetzt doch mal posten! Über diese Wortspielerei muss ich jetzt schon tagelang schmunzeln..., und das sogar morgens um 5.30 unter der Dusche!!! |supergri

Siehe Thread-Titel...

Gruß Don


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Was mich sehr interessieren würde:
Werden Alu-Gehäuse und Alu-Rotor erwähnt?
Wenn dazu nichts geschrieben steht, kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass Plastikscheizz (Hybridscheizz) zum Einsatz kommt, da positive Dinge immer erwähnt werden.


----------



## pikehunter (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

...also wenn ich mir so diese Shimano-Diskusion hier ansehe, dann komm ich zu dem Schluss, von der Marke Shimano Abstand zu nehmen! Grund: Shimano ist halt nicht mehr Shimano so wie früher. Mittlerweile haben andere Mütter (Hersteller) auch sehr schöne Töchter (gute und preiswertere Spinrollen). :m
Und warum einen Zuschlag nur für den Namen Shimano zahlen!? In der heutigen Zeit bin ich meinem Geld ganz sicher nicht böse. Werde mich wohl auf eine "Ryobi Zauber 4000er" konzentrieren. Ist zwar nicht mehr das Neueste Modell, aber erprobt und im Vergleich zu Shimano im Preis günstiger!
Das ist meine Meinung zu diesem Tröt....

Gruß 
pikehunter


----------



## Ben_koeln (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Ich denk mal aus Marketing Sicht muß es einfach noch Unterscheidungen geben. Früher, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, gab es die Stella als Topmodell und dann kam direkt die TP. Heute haben sich in dem "Hochpreissegment" ja noch die Aspire und die Fireblood angesiedelt, die schließlich auch noch verkauft werden wollen und der höhere Preis muss sich ja auch irgendwie rechtfertigen! 

Überlege mittlerweile ernsthaft ob ich mir net Rollen im Preissegment einer Ryobi Applaus und Konsorten kaufen soll. Wenn die nach 1-2 Jahren Fritte sind, ärgert man sich nicht so sehr und kauft einfach ne neue!


----------



## The_Pitbull (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Also ich hab jetzt ne Shimano Sedona und ne Technium mgs und bin beigeistert von den Rollen.Also ich werd Shimano treu bleiben und bin auch ein echter Fan davon geworden.Gruß Pitti


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



pikehunter schrieb:


> ...also wenn ich mir so diese Shimano-Diskusion hier ansehe, dann komm ich zu dem Schluss, von der Marke Shimano Abstand zu nehmen! Grund: Shimano ist halt nicht mehr Shimano so wie früher. Mittlerweile haben andere Mütter (Hersteller) auch sehr schöne Töchter (gute und preiswertere Spinrollen).
> Und warum einen Zuschlag nur für den Namen Shimano zahlen!? In der heutigen Zeit bin ich meinem Geld ganz sicher nicht böse. W*erde mich wohl auf eine "Ryobi Zauber 4000er" konzentrieren*. Ist zwar nicht mehr das Neueste Modell, aber erprobt und im Vergleich zu Shimano im Preis günstiger!



Mensch, du bist ja echt ein Schlitzohr! #6

So umgehst du ganz elegant den unzuverlässigen Shimano... äh 'tschuldigung Shamoni-Scheisz und bekommst eine Rolle, die out-of-the-Box komplett stressfrei läuft. Zu 100%. Immer. Viel Spass damit!

|schild-g


----------



## Case (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Ben_koeln schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die TP FC steht in einem Shop aus DE (Boddenregion gegooglet) schon unter Neuheiten für 250,- Euro (2500er) drin und Erhältlich ab 30.09.08.



Irgendwo muss ja mal die Schmerzgrenze kommen.

Ich fische vier TP 2500 XT-RA, die mit Kampfbremse. Die älteste bestimmt schon 4-5 Jahre. Und ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. 

Und ich hab für keine der Rollen über 100 € bezahlt. Und das ist für mich auch irgendwie die Grenze. Ebenso wie bei Ruten.

Es muss möglich sein, eine vernünftige Rolle, die in Großserie Produziert wird, zu einem Preis von max. 150 Euros auf den Markt zu bringen. Alles andere ist Markenfetischismus. 

Was spricht übrigens gegen ein Zinkgetriebe.?

Case


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Case schrieb:


> Was spricht übrigens gegen ein Zinkgetriebe.?


Zinkguss ist weich, taugt für Matchbox-Autos, aber keine belastbaren Getriebe.
Die meisten üblichen Getriebezahnräder sind aus Aluminumlegierungen gegossen (+Zink, +Zinn, +Kupfer).
Die stärker belasteten und besseren Teile wie die Ritzel sind aus Messing, seit min. 40 Jahren.
Auch das Großrad aus Messing - also beide Zahnräder #6 kann Shimano ja auch, in der Stella FD, wenn sie wollen.  
Messing ist das beste für unsere Rollengetriebe, Dur-Aluminum-Guss (mit Kupferbeimengungen) das zweitbeste. 
Das Stahlzahnrad ein problematischer Sonderfall, der den Gegenpart leicht massakriert. :g Kann man in Getriebebauvorlesungsunterlagen leicht nachlesen.

In der "billigen" Sedona 4000 FB hatte ich schon Dur-Aluminum-Guss als Bestandteil des Großrades, das ist eine alte Aerlex-Gehäusetype aus den früheren 90ern des letzten Jahrtausends :g :g , und ohne Wormshaft, ganz klassisch und gut. Das ist so, wie die vielen alten Ultegra's, Stradic's, Symetre's und Twinpower-XT's, die auch heute noch gut laufen! #6


----------



## H.Christians (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Shimano scheint wohl auf nem Zink-Trip zu seun. Auch die neue Stradic bekommt so nee ******** verbaut.

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/shimano-stradic-2500-p-3546.html


Am besten finde ich aber den Preis. Die haben ja wohl ein Rad ab.

Die neue Technium FB ist ja schon ziemlich teuer geworden, aber die Stradic ist ja wohl nee Frechheit.

Da wird das 4000er Modell ja mal schnell bei 200 Euro liegen.

Wenn ich ich dann so überlege was ich für meine Stradic 4000FB bezahlt habe. Da liegen Welten dazwischen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Alle Achtung, da wird die Sau geschlachtet und verteilt, bevor sie fett ist.

Der eine schwadroniert über Kunststoffsch..., die nächste über Legierung oder nicht und der übernächste will ein Daiwaderivat zum günstigen Preis.

Kohlefaser ist übrigens ein Hochtechnologiewerkstoff, der in völlig anders belasteten Bereichen eingesetzt wird, als an popeligen Angelrollen. Shimano wirbt übrigens mit praxisnahen Werkstofftests aus dem Radsport. Witzig.

Ich werde mich jetzt ganz entspannt zurücklehnen und die ganze Geschichte mal beobachten und wenn dann Erfahrungen vorliegen, überlegen ob das eine Rolle für mich ist.
Wenn ja, dann wird sie bis dahin deutlich im Preisgefallen sein und das gefällt mir.

Uli


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Alle Achtung, da wird die Sau geschlachtet und verteilt, bevor sie fett ist.
> 
> Der eine schwadroniert über Kunststoffsch..., die nächste über Legierung oder nicht und der übernächste will ein Daiwaderivat zum günstigen Preis.
> 
> ...




|good:

Bei solchen Anschaffungen darf einfach nix übers Knie zerbrochen werden. 

Ist nicht so einfach wie ne Hose kaufen like Mario Barth...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Ich glaub das einfach nicht #d, soll das eine eingebaute Selbstzerstörung werden? |kopfkrat |supergri

Aber hier mal ganz nüchtern ein paar harte Fakten, kann jeder selber nachvollziehen: :m |sagnix 


Shimano Stradic FC 2500       http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/shimano-stradic-2500-p-3546.html

"Signifikante Verbesserungen sind das Getriebe aus gegossenem Zink"


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zinkguss 

"Historische Zinkguss-Objekte, besonders wenn sie wechselnden Temperaturen, kalter und feuchter Witterung ausgesetzt sind, werden jedoch - abhängig auch von herstellungs- und verarbeitungstechnischen Besonderheiten (Verlötung von Nähten), nicht selten vom Zinkfraß befallen, wobei sich an der Oberfläche Aufblühungen und Blasen zeigen, sowie Spannungsrisse auftreten. Dieser Vorgang lässt sich im Prinzip nicht stoppen."


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zinkpest 

"Zinkpest, besser Zinkfraß, ist ein Korrosionsprozess, der zinkhaltige Teile heimsuchen kann."

"Da sich die betroffenen Teile dabei ausdehnen (also größer werden), werden oft auch angebaute Teile, die an sich in Ordnung sind, mit beschädigt."

"Das Phänomen gilt als unaufhaltbar. Temperaturschwankungen (besonders Temperaturen unterhalb des jeweiligen Taupunktes) und hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit beschleunigen den Zerfall."


Und noch was: Sowas gabs schon mal reichlich, wer kennt sie nicht, die Einsteigerstationärrollen mit dem gebogenen Drahtbügel, ohne jedes Rollchen und simpelsten Außenanschlag, für ca. 10DM zu haben, im Kinderangelset mit einer 1,60m Vollglasrute, von Shakespeare, Fisherman, Herculy und viele andere ???
Die hatten ein Zinkgussgetriebe, das Ritzel war praktischerweise gleich am Rotor mit angegossen, machte das noch billiger zu bauen. Nach nur einem ordentlichen Aal oder einem Wochenende war so ein Einsteiger-Rolle im Arsch.


----------



## Living Dead (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Auch kurios das Gewicht der 2500er: 310gr.

Ich hoffe auf Übersetzungsfehler


----------



## Chrizzi (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Auch kurios das Gewicht der 2500er: 310gr.
> 
> _* Ich hoffe auf Übersetzungsfehler*_




Ja super... da kann so eine Firma nichtmal richtig ihren Katalog übersetzen. Schon ganz schön beschissen. Hier komm ich mir von Shimano ziemlich verarscht vor. 

Man kann wirklich nur hoffen, dass da ein Idiot übersetzt hat und dazu noch die Tabellen falsch übernommen hat. 

Die '08 Twin Power wiegt 255g also nach Katalog wiegt die japanische 55g weniger als unsere.


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Leute, Leute. |rolleyes


ich kann mich Uli da nur anschließen:


> da wird die Sau geschlachtet und verteilt, bevor sie fett ist.



Erstmal abwarten, ob da nicht der Übersetzungsteufel zugeschlagen hat, es sich nicht vielleicht doch um eine Legierung oder sogar ein völlig anderes Material handelt.

Ich glaube kaum, daß Shimano, die ja bekanntlich die _weltbesten_ Rollen bauen |supergri|supergri|supergri (*duckundweg*) sich plötzlich entschieden hat selbstzerbröselnde Einwegrollen auf den Markt zu bringen.

Zurücklehnen, abwarten. Das werden schon ganz feine Teile sein, wie immer. Da hab ich überhaupt keine Bedenken.


----------



## Chrizzi (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Hier ist mal die '08 Twin Power durch ein Übersetzer gejagt. 

_  Extra super-duralumin cold and forge mastering gear_  <- Daraus könnte ich niemals gegossenes Zink machen ?!?!


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Na also.

Die ganze Aufregung umsonst.

"Zinkpest"... ts, ts, LOL.


----------



## duck_68 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

hört sich eher nach "kaltgeschmiedet" an - mal sehen, wann endlich für klare Verhältnisse (Aufklärung durch Statement von Shamoni) gesorgt wird.....


----------



## Markus18 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Oder wir sehn´s falsch.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

HAV hat die Stradic FC jetzt auch im Shop und schreibt auch son Quatsch von Zinkgetriebe.
Naja wenigstens kann man dann das Getriebe mit nem Lötkolben und nem Stück alter Dachrinne reparieren.

Ich schmeiss mich weg. Wer hat das übersetzt?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Zink nicht mit Zinn verwechseln.


----------



## Debilofant (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

...auwatte, wenn ich das alles so lese, frage ich mich, was ist bloß aus dem Shimano-Stall (Europe) geworden - man könnte so langsam den Eindruck gewinnen, Verschlimmbesserungen am Fließband durch immer kürzer auf sich warten lassende Modellüberarbeitungen wären die neue Firmenphilosophie? (bei den Ruten ist seit ein paar Jahren ja auch vieles deutlich klobiger und zugleich schwabbeliger geworden... #d)

Vor allem, was haben denn die ganzen "innovativen" Materiallegierungen der letzten Jahre für den Angler gebracht?? Wenn ich da nur an die Rollengehäuse aus Magnesiumtrallala denke - die haben zum einen in meinen Augen keine der Rede werte Gewichtsersparnis gebracht und zum anderen auch in Sachen Robustheit nicht wirklich praxistaugliche Vorteile gehabt, Korrosionsbeständigkeit, Salzwasser, naja... 

Wenn die damit unterm Strich gesehen wirklich (wirtschaftlich) erfolgreicher sind und bessere Zahlen schreiben, dann würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn dann als Abschluss dieser tollen Entwicklungen irgendwann das Modell Schimpanski Bananareel auf den Makt kommt, um die dann womöglich noch übrig gebliebene Zielgruppe zu erfreuen... |kopfkrat

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Living Dead (16. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Ich glaube das wird alles halb so wild. Nachher läuft das Ding und schon sind wieder alle beruhigt. Was draußen drauf steht hat mit der Praxis meistens herzlich wenig zu tun. Ich denke die Rolle wird schon brauchbar sein nach dem FB-Debakel.


----------



## Marcel1409 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

So, nun hab ich sie endlich mal in der Hand gehabt ... Null Spiel in der Kurbel und es ist das Japanmodell...


----------



## Living Dead (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Sieht doch süß aus. Besser als die FB.


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Marcel, als Einer der an der Quelle sitzt, kannste nicht mal bei Shimano nachhorchen, was an dem Gerücht um das olle Zink Getriebe dran ist?#c|rolleyes

Weil von der Optik her find ich die Rolle rattenscharf!!!:q

Und in 6000er Größe, mit dem normalen Messinggetriebe würde die absolut für mein Zielgebiet passen.


----------



## duck_68 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Marcel, als Einer der an der Quelle sitzt, kannste nicht mal bei Shimano nachhorchen, was an dem Gerücht um das olle Zink Getriebe dran ist?#c|rolleyes
> 
> Weil von der Optik her find ich die Rolle rattenscharf!!!:q
> 
> Und in 6000er Größe, mit dem normalen Messinggetriebe würde die absolut für mein Zielgebiet passen.



Im Zweifelsfalle hilft wohl nur eines: AUFSCHRAUBEN UND NACHSEHEN - dann sollte zweifelsfrei geklärt sein, ob Zink oder Messing/Stahlgetriebe

Bleibt blos zu klären, wer schnell mal eine Rolle kauft und aufschraubt....


----------



## serge7 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bleibt blos zu klären, wer schnell mal eine Rolle kauft und aufschraubt....


 
Det!:q:q


----------



## Pikepauly (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Sieht doch gut aus.
Jetzt noch ein anständiger Preis und das ist ein klarer Kauf.


----------



## duck_68 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



serge7 schrieb:


> Det!:q:q



ich wollt's ja nicht so direkt sagen:m:m:m


----------



## Slotti (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> So, nun hab ich sie endlich mal in der Hand gehabt ... Null Spiel in der Kurbel und es ist das Japanmodell...




bin ja eigentlich nicht unbedingt der Shimano Fan aber die sieht verdammt lecker aus :k , wenn die jetzt auch noch was taugt (kein Kurbelspiel usw.) könnt ich micht echt damit anfreunden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bleibt blos zu klären, wer schnell mal eine Rolle kauft und aufschraubt....


Wenn das jemand dann noch finanziert oder sponsort , gerne! :m


----------



## Pikepauly (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Jo ich sponser das, aber Du musst die Rolle irgendwann zurückgeben.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Du willst die Rolle sponsern? Sie zerlegen lassen, um sie dann zurückzunehmen?

Um Gottes Willen... an meine Rollen lasse ich nur Wasser und NaCl


----------



## Chrizzi (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



sundvogel schrieb:


> an meine Rollen lasse ich nur Wasser und NaCl



Die arme Rolle... echt nichts anderes? Im Mehrwasser sind nicht nur Natriumchlorid, da gibt es auch andere Salze - wo angelst du bitte? In der Badewanne gefüllt mit dest.Wasser + NaCl ? :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Die anderen Salze sind nur das "Salz" in der Suppe. Die darf man getrost vernachlässigen. Auf keinen Fall kommt da so ein lästiges Schmierzeug wie Olivenöl, WD40 oder synthetisches Turboladeröl rein. 

Wird alles überbewertet und insbesondere bei Zink ist das völlig Wumpe, denn das wird von allem und jedem einfach aufgefressen. Dann ist es weg und es gibt keine nennenswerten Probleme mehr.

Shamoni...weiter so!!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die anderen Salze sind nur das "Salz" in der Suppe. Die darf man getrost vernachlässigen. Auf keinen Fall kommt da so ein lästiges Schmierzeug wie Olivenöl, WD40 oder synthetisches Turboladeröl rein.
> 
> Wir alles überbewertet und insbesondere bei Zink ist das völlig Wumpe, denn das wird von allem und jedem einfach aufgefressen. Dann ist es weg und es gibt keine nennenswerten Probleme mehr.
> 
> Shamoni...weiter so!!!!







Uli, gibst du mir was ab von deinem Zeug?

Ich geb dir auch was von Meinem!


----------



## Chrizzi (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wir alles überbewertet und insbesondere bei Zink ist das völlig Wumpe, denn das wird von allem und jedem einfach aufgefressen. Dann ist es weg und es gibt keine nennenswerten Probleme mehr.



Doch das Getriebe ist weg. Du hättest es anders formulieren sollen: Das Zink macht keine Probleme (ist ja nichtmehr da).


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Ich möchte übrigens nahe legen, daß "Shamoni" ab sofort zum Foren-Unwort des Jahres gewählt wird!

Außerdem klingt das nach Michael Jackson.

"I'm Bad, I'm Bad, Shamoni!" ... |supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Das ist ja noch schlimmer OT als ich immer!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich möchte übrigens nahe legen, daß "Shamoni" ab sofort zum Foren-Unwort des Jahres gewählt wird!
> 
> Außerdem klingt das nach Michael Jackson.
> 
> "I'm Bad, I'm Bad, Shamoni!" ... |supergri


Für die Shamoni-Austreibung braucht es einen shaman, also einen Schamanen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wenn der Shamoni durch den Shaman dann wieder aus der Shimona raus ist, dann wird alles gut! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Jo ich sponser das, aber Du musst die Rolle irgendwann zurückgeben.


Das hört sich richtig gut an. gebongt ! #6
Vor allem das mit dem irgendwann gefällt mir schon.  :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

ihr seid so geil... #6

Wenn ich nicht ab und an während der Arbeit in diesenThread schauen würde wäre der Tag deutlich weniger unterhaltsam!


----------



## Slotti (25. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

In Wiki gibts übrigends nicht nur negatives zum Thema Zink.

"Zink wird häufig zur Produktion von kostengünstigen Gussteilen verwendet, da der Zinkdruckguss die schnelle Fertigung von großen Stückzahlen unterschiedlichster Produkte erlaubt. Weitere Vorteile dieses Werkstoffes im Zinkdruckgussverfahren sind hohe Maßhaltigkeit, Eignung zu unterschiedlichen Oberflächenbehandlungen *sowie die hohe mechanische Belastbarkeit*. Das Spektrum der Anwendungen reicht von der Kfz–Industrie, dem Maschinen- und Apparatebau, Baubeschlag, Sanitärindustrie, der Feingeräte- und Elektrotechnik bis hin zu Gebrauchsgegenständen und Spielzeugen."

Wenn die von gegossenem Zink sprechen könnt ich mir schon vorstellen das es sich dabei um Zinkdruckguss handelt, bin kein Chemiker aber was spricht denn gegen Zinkdruckguss?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zinkdruckguss

So wie ich das verstehe sind von der Zinkpest wohl nur ältere Teile betroffen.


----------



## H.Christians (25. September 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Ja auch ich liebe Shamoni Rollen.

Habe erst bei dem Wort Shamoni an den Intimbereich gedacht, und schon Angst bekommen, daß es jetzt Rollen mit Intimbehaarung geben wird. :v:v:v

Heutzutage kann man ja nie wissen,was einem so alles aus Fernost angeboten wird.
Stradic mit Vollbart auch mal schick. :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Nick_A (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

H izusammen,

gibt es denn nun schon genauere Erkenntnisse bzgl. der Qualität ... insbesondere auch wg. dem "Zink-Getriebe".

Mittlerweile ist die Rolle ja schon bei einigen Händlern zu erwerben 

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Wenn ich ehrlich bin... Ich finde das Zinkgetriebe gehört da echt nicht rein und ist eine absolute Frechheit.
Die Aspire hat das Duralu-Getriebe, selbst die Technium hat (noch) das Duralu-Getriebe. Das Zinkgetriebe ist in der neuen TwinPower und ansonsten allen anderen "günstigen" Rollen drin. Die neue Stradic FC hat auch dieses gegossene Zink drin, leider weiß ich nicht, was in der alten Stradic FB drin ist. Die Stella hat dieses HD-Getriebe (was auch immer das ist, vielleicht Messing?). In der alten TwinPower FB war (nach Händlerangabe) das Getriebe der alten Stella FA drin (vermutlich auch dieses Duralu-Getriebe). Warum die nun sowas bringen und in der japanischen TwinPower das Duralu-Getriebe drin ist - das weiß ich nicht.
Dazu sollte dieses Duralu-Getriebe auch präziser sein, als ein gegossener Zinkklotz, zumindestens stell ich mir das vor.

Mir ist das alles egal, ich hab noch eine "alte" '05 TwinPower - aber die will ich sehr wahrscheinlich loswerden. Ansonsten werde ich wohl kaum noch eine Stationärrolle kaufen.


----------



## TheFischer (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

um erlich zu sein finde ich die tp FB wirklich schöner als die neue.ich ruf morgen beim shimano händler an und frage gleich wegen den zink getriebe nach.


----------



## duck_68 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Warum seht ihr eigentlich alle so schwarz, wenn es um Zinklegierungen geht.... Hier mal ein Überblick über diesen Werkstoff. Ich glaube viele kennen die wirklichen Eigenschaften nicht oder haben es mit dem viel weicheren Zinn verwechselt.... Ich hatte übrigens gestern eine neue 4000er TP in der Hand - da "wackelt" jetzt auch keine Kurbel mehr - und der Lauf ist absolut ok!!


----------



## Slotti (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Martin,

sehe ich genauso, siehe mein Post weiter oben, kann mir kaum vorstellen das Shimano bei einer neuen Rolle bzw Getriebe ein schlechteres Material verwendet.

Was genaues gibts aber wohl erst dann wenn die ersten Rollen ein paar Monate gelaufen sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Warum seht ihr eigentlich alle *so schwarz*, wenn es um Zinklegierungen geht....


Du sagst es doch!  :m
Lieber vorher als hinterher  ;+ :c

*Frage an Shimano:* 
Warum sind da (TP FC) nicht zwei Messinghauptzahnräder drin, das können sie doch nachweislich nach ihrer Werbung sehr gut seit einiger Zeit mit der Stella FD? Wie war das mit dem Erprobungsträger Stella und Technologiewanderung in die normalen HE-Modelle?
So ein Messingzahnrädchen ist nicht gerade das teure Teil, vor allem bei einer Rolle die eh schon sehr teuer ist - und die Kundenerwartungen ja sehr hoch liegen - vom Shimano Marketing geweckt und gepusht! :m

Dann gibts da auch noch Leute, die wollen das schönreden. |kopfkrat

Einzige mögliche Antwort bisher: (gerne bessere |wavey
Nachdem das mit dem Kurbelwackelverschlechter übel aufgeflogen ist, viele FB schnell (zu) perdu waren, muß jetzt was versteckteres her, denn: 
Man stelle sich mal vor |kopfkrat, die Rolle hält wirklich, was die Werbung verspricht, sie hält mit guten Getriebeteilen sogar mehr als 5 Jahre? Unmöglich? 
Aber der Angler wäre wohl glücklich, wie sähe das aber der Shimano-Vertrieb?


Dafür :e schon mal präventiv vom Shaman:

SHOMANI |smash: aus der SHIMONA 
SHOMANI |smash: aus der SHIMONA 
SHOMANI |smash: aus der SHIMONA
SHOMANI |smash: aus der SHIMONA
SHOMANI |smash: aus der SHIMONA

.....

Alle mitbeten - mitmurmeln usw., damit die Beschwörung klappt! :m

(Wenn's alle tun, klappt's sogar todsischer!)


----------



## Tisie (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Hi,

ich war mit dem Zinkgetriebe auch skeptisch, als ich das gelesen habe, kann mir aber kein Urteil erlauben. Schaun'mer mal ... ;+

Zur Langlebigkeit einer Rolle ... daß es möglich ist, im mittleren Preissegment Rollen für die Ewigkeit zu bauen, sieht man z.B. bei Fliegenrollen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das nicht auch bei Stationärrollen möglich ist. Die Frage ist nur, ob das eine Frage der Produktionskosten/Gwinnspanne ist oder ob die Hersteller das vielleicht gar nicht wollen (Beispiel ewig haltbare Glühbirne)?!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## TheFischer (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

hab beim hav shop angerufen die meinen die fc modelle haben wirklich ein zink getriebe die hätten aber mehrere test überstanden also es sollten da keine probleme vorkommen.


----------



## duck_68 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du sagst es doch!  :m
> Lieber vorher als hinterher  ;+ :c
> 
> *Frage an Shimano:*
> ...




Nur so am Rande, Zink hat eine höhere Brinell-Härte und eine erheblich höhere Zugfestigkeit als Messing, von Alu ganz zu schweigen 

Kann es nicht durchaus sein, dass auch mal was "Besseres" als Messing fürs Getriebe verbaut wird - bei einem Stahlgetriebe würden alle ja auch sofort wieder jammern, dass es "zu laut" wäre


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Tisie schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, ob das eine Frage der Produktionskosten/Gwinnspanne ist oder ob die Hersteller das vielleicht gar nicht wollen (Beispiel ewig haltbare Glühbirne)?!


Du hast es genau erfaßt! 

Es geht nicht darum, ob man eine Weile mit dem Zinkgussgetriebe angeln kann oder nicht. 
Es geht darum, dass ein angeblicher Markführer wie Shimano mit zweifellos vorhandener reichlich guter Technologie sich erdreistet, sowas seinen Kunden anzubieten! :r #q

Und noch was aus Wikipedia zum Zinkfraß, genau passend:
"Allerdings haben namhafte Hersteller durch Outsourcing ihrer Produktionslinien nach China wieder erneut massive Probleme hiermit."

Thema Zink*guss*getriebe lange durch: Wer erinnert sich nicht an die alte rotbraune Shakespeare 2002 mit dem Drahtbügel und der lauten Schnarre? Und die Fisherman's, Herculy's und viele viele andere ...
Selbst die "Ausreißer" in ihren ansonsten guten Serien, die DAM SLS2 und die Shakespeare 2171 hatten sowas, zudem als angespritztes Ritzel am Rotor, das war nichtmal austauschbar. Für's Gehäusematerial hat es ja gereicht, im Getriebe ist es schnell nach ein paar Aalen weggebröselt, überhaupt nicht intensiv belastbar gewesen. Damals weiche Glasruten und weiche Mono. Wie lange hält sowas heut mit ner 10kg Geflechtschnur? 
Bei mir sicher keine Stunde. :g

Ist ja nicht so, dass nicht schon vor fast 40 Jahren nicht jemand auf die Idee gekommen wäre, nur hat man es damals nach den "Experimenten" mit den Kunden sein gelassen |gr:, und seitdem trägt praktisch jede Stationärrolle ein großes kräftiges gefrästes Ritzel aus Messing. Und Shimano hat auch Größräder aus Messing, Daiwa fräst bei Infinity/Certate und besser die beiden Teile aus möglichst zähem Material angepaßt.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Jungs... kauft euch eine Calcutta Conquest... die hält 

Ich hoffe die Curadeo E 20*1* kommt sehr bald raus. die brauch ich (da ist übrigens auch ein Messinggetriebe drin). 

Ansonsten gibt es die TwinPower FC auch mit DurAluminium Getriebe - heißt '08 TwinPower und kommt aus Japan.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es die TwinPower FC auch mit DurAluminium Getriebe - heißt '08 TwinPower und kommt aus Japan.


Die Combo Ritzel aus Messing und Großrad aus Duraluminium ist lange bewährt, auch bei Shimano, selbst die recht billigen "Plastikgehäuserollen" Sedona FB haben/hatten das drin, außerdem keinen Wormshaft.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Also ich werd sie mir kaufen, in meiner seido ist auch ein zinkgetriebe und die läuft nach 1,5jahren immer noch wie am ersten tag!!! deswegen mach ich mir also keine sorgen wegen dem zinkgetriebe!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Mal direkt nachgefragt: Kannst Du ungefähr was zu den erbrachten Leistungen Deiner Seido sagen, was die in der Zeit so aushalten mußte? Es geht ja um entweder sehr viel rumstehen oder jeden Tag in Gebrauch sein, an der Küste geangelt werden, oder Hardcore mit Geflechtschnur GuFis durch die Steinpackungen zerren ...
Hast Du die Rolle mal aufgemacht und nach dem Zustand der Zahnräder geschaut, den ersten Verschleiß merkt man nicht unbedingt, kann man eher sehen?


----------



## duck_68 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Schon mal was von den neuen Zinklegierungen gehört???? Superloy z.B. ist weit nach den alten Shakespeare & DAM Rollen erst erfunden worden..... Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man Sachen schlechtreden kann, obwohl keinerlei triftige Gründe dafür vorliegen... oder ist Dir etwa die Legierungszusammensetzung bekannt


----------



## WallerKalle04 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

gebrauch ein-zwei mal die woche dann aber stundenlanges angeln mit gufis am Rhein! öfter mal dann auch einige hänger die ich dann doch ohne rücksicht auf das gerät(rolle) löse! also zimmperlich geh ich mit der rolle nicht um! auf hate ich sie vor ein paar wochen von abnutzung bzw. verschleiß nix zu sehen!


----------



## duck_68 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> gebrauch ein-zwei mal die woche dann aber stundenlanges angeln mit gufis am Rhein! öfter mal dann auch einige hänger die ich dann doch ohne rücksicht auf das gerät(rolle) löse! also zimmperlich geh ich mit der rolle nicht um!




Das spricht wiederum für die Haltbarkeit des "Zink-Getriebes"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man Sachen schlechtreden kann, obwohl keinerlei triftige Gründe dafür vorliegen...


Wie nicht oben alles gelesen?
Es liegen triftige jahrzehntelange Erfahrungen mit so einem Zeugs vor, nämlich Rollensterben wie Eintagsfliegen. :m

Und, wie kann einer der RedArc Kritiker überhaupt, der sich über schlechten Lauf der dort nur als Zusatzübertragungsrädchen für den Wormshaft aus oft schlecht nachgearbeiteten Zinkguss eingesetzten 2 Zahnräder permanent aufregt, sowas sagen? |kopfkrat


----------



## WallerKalle04 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

hatte mal die tage nen bericht gesehen ging da aber glaubig um stahl und deren qualität und verunreinugungen! bei den tests war stahl a nicht so belastbar wie stahl b kann das bei zink dann nicht auch der fall sein?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Klar gibt es Legierungsunterschiede, auch Feinheiten, manche Sachen passen besser, andere nicht.

Ich hatte vorhin nochmal nachgeschaut, Messing ist eine Legierung aus Kupfer und Zink, also auch eine Menge Zink, bis 37%, aber eben mit Kupfer legiert. Bronze ist Kupfer und Zinn, sogar legiert dann härter als die anderen, aber nicht so gut wegen eben dem Ausbrechen, was man Zink auch überall nachsagt. 
Wenn jemand die Getriebe aus Kerzenwachs oder Porzellan einführen wollte, würde man auch so |kopfkrat sich fragen, was das soll und taugen kann.

Zinkguss ist eben lange Zeit und weit und breit in statischen Dingen wie Modell- oder Ornamentbau eingesetzt worden, ist relativ bröckelig für ein Metall und bricht gerne. Ich habe genug davon bearbeitet und gebohrt, das ist nichtmal so einfach schadfrei machbar.

Dazu gibt es die lange bewährte Spitzenpaarung Messing+DurAlu. Auch eine Paarung Stahlteil zu Messing oder Stahl zu Stahl ist meist schlechter, wegen der Fraßneigung von Stahl. Nur Messing hat diese so wenig, frißt sich nicht so ein und kaputt, im Gegenteil, verträgt sogar überspringende oder überspanende Belastungen, wo die anderen Metalle gleich perdu sind. Und hat die gute Selbstschmierfähigkeit vom Kupfer mit geerbt, die recht vielen Rollen schon das Leben gerettet hat.

Es könnte ja auch sein - wenn Martin recht hätte - dass es gar kein Zinkguss ist, sondern nur sowas *ähnliches*, eine andere Legierung mit besseren Eigenschaften.  Nur dann darf man sich zu dem beworbenen auch seinen Teil denken. |rolleyes

Billige Rollen hatten oft schon Zinkgussgroßräder - über die obigen aufgeführten Beispiele hinaus. Und billig ist ein Guss, eine nichtvorhandene Nachbearbeitung. Und sie gingen immer recht schnell kaputt. 

Wobei genau dies sehr subjektiv ist, von den Belastungen abhängt. Es gibt Leute, die kommen mit einer relativ schwächlichen Rolle wie z.B. der Technium FA lange Jahre gut klar, andere schroten die locker in 3 Monaten. Wer hat da recht, setzt den Maßstab?
Ein gute Rolle mit geschicktem Einsatz und etwas Pflege hält nun aber locker über 50 Jahre, da gibt es genug Beispiele. Es geht auch viel kürzer.

Ich kann jedenfalls - falls ich es drauf anlege, eine Rolle auch in kurzer Zeit an ihre Belastungs+Verschleißgrenzen bringen, dazu gehört aber meist mehr als 5kg effektive ausgeübte Hängerkräfte und eben sehr kräftige Schnüre und anderes passendes Gerät. Sobald jemand leicht genug angelt, hält das ganze aber recht lange durch ... #c
Was ich noch schlimmer fände, wäre, wenn eine Rolle im Drill des Lebens wirklich ausfällt, nicht nur ein bischen beschädigt wird. Das hieß sicherer Fischverlust. Ein verbogener Wormshaft oder verbogene Kurbel ist noch halb so wild, solange die Rolle noch weiter benutzt werden kann.

An Kritik bleibt aber weiterhin bestehen - bezüglich der TP FC:
- Die Rolle bekommt nicht TP-gemäß die vorherige Stella Getriebetechnologie.
- Die Rolle bekommt ein Getriebe wie die "billige" Seido.
- Diese Zinkgussgetriebe sind in jedem Falle neu und kaum bewährt.
- In Japan gibt es eindeutig andere, mit bewährten Getrieben.
- Zusätzlich zum Problemfall Wormshaft bei stärkeren Belastungen kommt ein neues Getriebematerial hinzu.

Wer mag, kann das ja ausprobieren, Praxiserfahrungen zu berichten ist immer hilfreich, mir wird sowas über kurz oder lang auch mal in die Hände fallen, kaufen tue ich sowas solange wegen der Unsicherheit sicher nicht, und ansonsten schaun wir mal, wie sich das auf Dauer schlägt ... :m

Fällig ist dazu eigentlich eine Klarstellung von Shimano, ob sie z.B. innerhalb von 2 oder 5 Jahren bei einem Getriebeschaden (auch durch Zahnradverschleiß!) die Rolle *anstandslos sofort* umtauschen. 
Dann wäre ja alles paletti und für das Probieren Feuer frei! :m


----------



## duck_68 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Danke für die Aufklärung großer Rollenmeister, der Du das alleinige Wissen besitzt. Du solltest Dein Licht nicht daheim unter den Scheffel stellen, sondern Dich sofort auf den Weg ins gelobte Shamoni-Land Japan, machen, damit die kleinen Rollen-Ingenieure von Deinem Wissen profitieren können und eine ewig verschleißfreie Rolle hervorbringen können....


Ach übrigens bleibe einfach bei Deinen Arcs & co und versuche nicht immer alles andere schlecht zu machen, bevor Du es überhaupt mal länger gefischt hast....


----------



## Slotti (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung großer Rollenmeister, der Du das alleinige Wissen besitzt. Du solltest Dein Licht nicht daheim unter den Scheffel stellen, sondern Dich sofort auf den Weg ins gelobte Shamoni-Land Japan, machen, damit die kleinen Rollen-Ingenieure von Deinem Wissen profitieren können und eine ewig verschleißfreie Rolle hervorbringen können....
> 
> 
> Ach übrigens bleibe einfach bei Deinen Arcs & co und versuche nicht immer alles andere schlecht zu machen, bevor Du es überhaupt mal länger gefischt hast....



AMEN |good:


----------



## angelpfeife (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Man ich hass euch... warum müsst ihr bei solchen threads immer Bilder reinstellen:r. Als ich die neue Tp gesehn hab ich fast nen Gesichtsorgasmus bekommen:k. Die sieht so geil aus. Wenn ich nen halbes Jahr  Zeitungaustragen geh hätt ich die Kohle|stolz:. Aber jetzt mal zum Getriebe: ich glaub Shamoni weiß scho was sie da macht. Eigentlich haben sogut wie alle neue shimano Rollen das Zinkgetriebe auch die Baitrunner. Da hilft nur Außprobieren. Mir wurde auch gesagt die Stradic gtm-rb wär ne matchrolle und zum Spinnangeln eher ungeignet, da das Getriebe zu schwach ist. Meine erfahrung: hab die Rolle jetzt fast nen Jahr. Hab schon etliche Hechte gedrillt und dann noch etwas, was ( zum Glück) nicht viele von euch gedrillt haben. Ich habs geschafft nen 100m Frachter im Rheinhafen zu übersehn und dann auch noch zu Hacken. Das alles natürlich auch noch mit fast komplett geschlossener Bremse. Naja des ergebniss nach ca 20 sekunden drill war ein glücklicher Angler der seinen Köder irgendwie noch los gekriegt und eine Rolle die seit der neuesten Schmierung besser läuft als beim Kauf! Also von wegen Schwaches getriebe.#q#q


----------



## fluefiske (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Schade,denn ich hatte schon gehofft,daß Dein Bericht mit den Worten schließt : ....und dann habe ich den Tanker sachte ans Ufer gezogen,den Haken gelöst und ihn wieder schonend zurückgesetzt |supergri.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Hooked (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Es ist doch durchaus möglich, das es eine neue Zink-Legierung ist, die da verbaut wird.
Jedes Jahr kommen etlich neue Materialien bzw. Legierungen auf den Markt. Jedes Jahr gibt es für unzählige "arme" Stundenten, noch mehr zu lernen. Zum Teil sogar viel mehr.

Das ist Tatsache und wird auch nicht weniger. Eher immer mehr.

Wäre interessant mal etwas über die einzelnen Bestandteile heraus zu bekommen.
Ansonsten wird, wie immer, erst die Zeit zeigen was passiert...


----------



## Hooked (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Schade,denn ich hatte schon gehofft,daß Dein Bericht mit den Worten schließt : ....und dann habe ich den Tanker sachte ans Ufer gezogen,den Haken gelöst und ihn wieder schonend zurückgesetzt |supergri.
> 
> Gruß Erich



|good:übrigens...  :q


----------



## angelpfeife (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Ne Rausgekriegt hab ich ihn leider nicht.:c Das wäre dann ganz sicher mein Pb geworden.:q Also ich hab grad auf der Shimano page geschaut und die werben bei der tp fc und der stradic fc ja richtig mit dem Zinkgetriebe. Wenn das ne Abzocke wär würden sie das doch nicht so hervorheben.#c Ich bin inzwischen schon fasst sicher, dass es sich hierbei um eine Legierung handelt die ihren dienst tun wird.#h#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung großer Rollenmeister, der Du das alleinige Wissen besitzt. Du solltest Dein Licht nicht daheim unter den Scheffel stellen, sondern Dich sofort auf den Weg ins gelobte Shamoni-Land Japan, machen, damit die kleinen Rollen-Ingenieure von Deinem Wissen profitieren können und eine ewig verschleißfreie Rolle hervorbringen können....


Das kann sich Shimano nun mal gar nicht mehr leisten - in allen Wortbedeutungen! :q :q :q

Zu dem Unterthema, das manche Leute mit ihren Penunzen sehr sparsam und sorgfältig bei der Investition und Abwägung des Nutzen/Risiko umgehen wollen oder umgehen müssen, und andere anscheinend so tun, als hätten sie einen Goldesel daheim, als wärs doch egal, dazu |sagnix sag ich mal lieber nichts  mehr. :g 
Gibt glücklicherweise eine Menge hilfreicher Berichte hier zu "Shop directly in JP".
Kann sich ja jeder leicht selber in alles einordnen. 

Gläubigkeit ist ja nun die ausgezeichnete Fähigkeit #6, auch Katzenschaisse in Staniol als Leckerli zu akzeptieren, und weiterhin möglich ist auch ein Ausschalten des Geruchsinnes.  :q 

Und in ca. 1,5 bis 2 Jahren sehen wir dann weiter, das war ja schon ein paar mal in der jüngeren Vergangenheit so - abgerechnet wird am Schluss! :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

@angelpfeife
Hätt Dir ja gerne zum PB gratuliert, vor allem die Methode wäre geeignet Schule zu machen! 



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Wenn das ne Abzocke wär würden sie das doch nicht so hervorheben.#c Ich bin inzwischen schon fasst sicher, dass es sich hierbei um eine Legierung handelt die ihren dienst tun wird.#h#h


Im ersten Ansatz hast Du (u.a. oben) schon recht. #6
Es muss ja mindestens die Gewährleistungsfrist des Händlers von 6 Monaten überstehen - wohlgemerkt im Mittel überstehen, da beißt keine Maus was ab.
Auch die weitergehende Mängelgewährleistung von 2 Jahren werden sie immer versuchen zu überstehen, die ist jedoch nachweispflichtig ab Produktionszeitpunkt.

Jedoch: Wer will zwischen vorzeitigem Verschleiß und benutzungsbedingten Verschleiß unterscheiden? Hast Du wie ein Kopierer ein glaubwürdiges Zählwerk eingebaut, das Rollstunden und Kilometerleistung festhält? Es ist zu leicht für den Dealer Dich hinterher nach über 6 Monaten abzuwimmeln, die Schuld retransferieren ;+ , und darauf zielt die "Innovation" wohl in erster Linie, vor allem wenn es wirklich das Getriebe = Ritzel + Großrad   in Gänze betrifft. #t

Überdies, gerade das "Experimentalland" DE darf sowas mal wieder ausprobieren, sind die dafür geeigneten Doofen anscheinend hier. :g |kopfkrat


----------



## Bobster (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

_AngelDet_
_Überdies, gerade das "Experimentalland" DE darf sowas mal wieder ausprobieren, sind die dafür geeigneten Doofen anscheinend hier._


Nun ja, Ich denke die Vorzeichen ändern sich gelegentlich.
Heute Wir morgen Die - Machen wir auch nicht anders.

Der Markt wurde nach meiner Meinung mit der letzten DAM Ganzmetall Rolle anderen überlassen,bearbeitet und der Verbraucher mit
Inovationen und Qualität sicher "gehakt" .
Unternehmen dieser Ordnung (Shamoni) und nicht nur die, fahren doubble, tripple oder quadruple (4) Strategien.
Zum einen setzen sie auf die Globalisierung, also den Weg sich die Resourcen (geistige und materielle) aus der ganzen Welt ins Land zu holen.
Zum anderen auf die technische Innovation, d.h. heutzutage
mehr denn je, Rohstoffe, die knapp werden, durch andere
zu ersetzen.
...und über allem kreist der "Geier" der Gewinnoptimerung.

Mit dem minimalsten finanziellen Einsatz, das Optimum
an Gewinn einzufahren.


Bobster


----------



## zandertex (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Hallo Leute stellt euch mal vor es gäbe kein Internet,ohne Internet gäbe es die von euch etwas hohen Wellen um irgendwelches Rollengetriebe Material-Mumpitz dann auch nicht, wir würden einfach nur Angeln und währen glücklich,weil wir nicht wüssten was in unseren hochpreisigen Rollen oder auch Ruten für ein Material verbaut ist.Wen hat es jemals interessiert,wenige,sehr wenige, vielleicht sind wir da im Prommilebereich.Oder hat von uns früher mal einer versucht die Materialzusammensetzung-legierung einer kompletten Rolle oder einzelner Zahnräder oder auch einer Rute von einem Hersteller zu erfahren.Klar,laut den Hochglanzkatalogen wurde natürlich nur das Feinste vom Feinen genommen.Das Shamoni auch in hochpreisigen Rollen Kunststoffzahnräder verbaut steht in keinem Shamoni Katalog.Sonst ginge hier die nächste Diskussion los. Wenn das Tackle hält,ist sein Preis-Leistungs Dasein berechtigt-Punkt-.Egal ob Alu,Messing oder weiss der Geier was auch immer verwendet wurde.Kein Herseller bringt vor allem im hochpreisigen Bereich minderwertiges Tackle auf den Markt.Oder glaubt jemand Shamoni ist so überlastet, und treibt seine Kunden zur Konkurenz.



Es wird überall, immer irgend welche- Haar in der Suppe sucher-oder Gras wachsen höhrer geben.Die an Allem was zu mäckeln haben,und immer auf der Suche nach der optimalen Rolle oder Rute sein werden.Wir werden auch immer auf der Suche bleiben.Bis zum jährlich neuen Katalog,wo uns die eierlegenden Wollmilchs......versprochen werden.Aber die gibt es nicht.


Das mußte einfach mal raus.


Ach fast vergessen.Ohne Internet gäbe es dann auch leider kein Anglerboard. 

Grüße Zandertex


----------



## Slotti (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Schade,denn ich hatte schon gehofft,daß Dein Bericht mit den Worten schließt : ....und dann habe ich den Tanker sachte ans Ufer gezogen,den Haken gelöst und ihn wieder schonend zurückgesetzt |supergri.
> 
> Gruß Erich




LOL der war geil !!!:q


----------



## duck_68 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



> Zitat von fluefiske
> Schade,denn ich hatte schon gehofft,daß Dein Bericht mit den Worten schließt : ....und dann habe ich den Tanker sachte ans Ufer gezogen,den Haken gelöst und ihn wieder schonend zurückgesetzt .
> 
> Gruß Erich






Slotti schrieb:


> LOL der war geil !!!:q



Nunja, catch & deep-freeze wäre in Anbetracht der notwendigen Kühlzelle auch etwas problematisch geworden:q:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Leude Leude...

Das ganze Technikgefasel ist doch völlig überflüssig, ja sogar kontraproduktiv, solange die "Neue" noch keiner in der Praxis gefischt hat...

160 Beiträge Spekulation... manche müssen echt Zeit haben...

Mir is' es völlig schnurz, was da verbaut ist, Hauptsache es hält!
Wenn es nicht hält, ist das Modell ganz schnell wieder verschwunden.

Übrigens wird es wieder mal 50/50 ausgehen... die Hälfte findet sie nach 2 Jahren noch "geil", die andere Hälfte sagt "Schrott", wobei zur "Schrotthälfte" zu sagen wäre, daß 90 Prozent sagen werden: "Hab ich doch von Anfang an gewußt..."
Warum zum Teufel haben diese 90 % den "Schrotthaufen" denn dann trotzdem gekauft???

Und zur "Billig-Seido"...
die Scheint trotz Zink-Getriebe wunderbar zu laufen... Und wenn sich etwas bewährt hat, was "dummerweise" in einer "Billigrolle" verarbeitet ist, kann man es doch auch in eine HE Rolle stecken... ohne daß diese zum "Billiggerät" wird...

Ich bin Angler und kein Metallverarbeiter...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nunja, catch & deep-freeze wäre in Anbetracht der notwendigen Kühlzelle auch etwas problematisch geworden:q:q



Naja, Du musst halt nur die besten Brocken rausschneiden und einfrieren... #6

Und wenn man sieht was hier sonst so teilweise in die Truhe passt - da sollte doch so ein Tanker-Filet kein Problem sein, oder?|bigeyes

Back2Topic:

Hauptsache es hält - dann ist mir auch fast egal was für ein Material. Denke mal nicht, das es sich ein Hersteller "leistet", in solch einer stark unter Beobachtung stehenden Geräteklasse Müll zu produzieren. Deswegen - warten wirs ab!


----------



## angler1996 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Hab mir vor 2 Jahren eine Navi 8000 XSA gekauft, die fische ich nun schon 2 Jahre ( nicht im Dauereinsatz) u.a. Pilken mit 300 g Pilkern und Brandungsangeln, WG bis 200g,  ( im Urlaub). Dies hat sie bis jetzt problemlos überstanden. Läuft wie am ersten Tag
Laut Beschreibung sollte die ja auch ein Zinkgetriebe haben.
Gruß A.


----------



## Walstipper (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Ich habs geschafft nen 100m Frachter im Rheinhafen zu übersehn und dann auch noch zu Hacken. Das alles natürlich auch noch mit fast komplett geschlossener Bremse. Naja des ergebniss nach ca 20 sekunden drill war ein glücklicher Angler der seinen Köder irgendwie noch los gekriegt und eine Rolle die seit der neuesten Schmierung besser läuft als beim Kauf! Also von wegen Schwaches getriebe.#q#q



Inwiefern betrifft dieser "Drill" das Geriebe? 
Hast also doch versucht dein Gegenüber herzupumpen :m


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Ich hab heute die TwinPower/Stradic FC in der Hand gehabt.
Bei der Stradic hatte ich das Gefühl, dass die leichter anläuft als die alte FB (die auch im Regal lag).

Nett fand ich auch bei beiden die C5000 (es stand sogar wirklich C5000FC drauf) Größe.

Bei der TwinPower musste ich leider ein "Nachteil" feststellen. Die haben das Lager auf der Achse unter der Spule weggenommen. Die TwinPower FB hatte da zumindestens noch das Lager, meine '05 TwinPower (Japanmodell) hat da ebenfalls ein Lager. Nun ist da dieses "Brems-Ping-Zahnrad" auf dem die Unterlegscheiben sind und ein schmales Plastikgleitlager. Gefällt mir nicht so, aber was solls. Der Rest kam sehr schick rüber auch der Lauf, war nicht schlecht. Ich werde am Wochenende nochmal an meiner '05 TwinPower kurbeln, da mit die TwinPower FC irgendwie "schwergängiger" vorkam - kann aber nur Einbildung sein, da ich lange keine Spinning mehr in der Hand hatte - die Calais 201 lief deutlich leichter... aber das kann man ja nicht vergleichen.


----------



## drehteufel (10. November 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

War heute beim Tackle-Dealer, da ich meine ABU Cardinal 801 zurückgebracht habe (mieses Wickelbild). Als Alternative hing da eine schöne TwinPower FC, 1000er Größe. Schöner, sanfter Lauf, doch was ist das: Kurbelspiel, und das nicht zu knapp. Am Knauf bestimmt fast 5mm. Das kann irgendwie nicht sein. Trotz Schraubkurbel. Für mich ein klarer Fall von nicht kaufbar.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. November 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Japan TP 

Aber krass, dass sie das nicht mal bei der TP FC in den Griff bekommen haben -.-

mfg Flo


----------



## drehteufel (10. November 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Nee, ich glaube, ich werde der Daiwa-Familie Nachwuchs bescheren. Shimano wirkt mir immer irgendwie zu "spielig", der extrem feine Bügel usw.
Da die Daiwas, die mich interessieren, hier aber leider entweder vollkommen überteuert sind bzw. gar nicht erst nach Deutschland gelangen, werde ich wohl in Übersee ordern.
Eigentlich traurig, wollte ich doch meinem Händler was Gutes tun.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. November 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Was schwebt die den so vor?

Die neue Presso wäre wohl eine gute Alternative zur 1000er Shimano 

mfg Flo


----------



## drehteufel (10. November 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

TD Sol, Luvias, Certate. Bei Daiwa kanns auch eine 1500er oder vielleicht 2000er sein, die haben glaub ich keine 1000er. Die Sol hat recht gute Kritiken bekommen, die kleine Luvias aber auch und die ist so schön leicht...den Shop wüsste ich wirklich gern.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Meine kleine Luvias ist hin seit ich damit einmal einen Marmorkarpfen (1,28) gedrillt habe...

Der Certate tut das nix!

OK, nicht die alltägliche Belastung, aber ich wollte es nur kurz anmerken...


----------



## drehteufel (10. November 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Hmm, die Karpfen gibts bei mir auch. Hast Du eine 1500er Certate?


----------



## rainer1962 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



drehteufel schrieb:


> TD Sol, Luvias, Certate. Bei Daiwa kanns auch eine 1500er oder vielleicht 2000er sein, die haben glaub ich keine 1000er. Die Sol hat recht gute Kritiken bekommen, die kleine Luvias aber auch und die ist so schön leicht...den Shop wüsste ich wirklich gern.


 

*DIE* Shimano Alternative 
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22_81_83_137&products_id=257
und hier noch 2 zuverlässige Shops:

http://www.bass.jp/

http://www.japantackle.com/

wie du unschwer erkennen kannst gibts die normale Certate ab 1500er Größe...
und nun schlaflose Nächte wünsche ich Dir, die Auswahl ist echt nicht leicht.
Ich fische Certates, Exists und Sephias, auch Stellas und Japan TP (da wackelt übrigens nix, so mal nebenbei erwähnt), sind eigentlich *alle* zu empfehlen, letztendlich isses ne Geschmack und eine Frage des Preises.


----------



## rainer1962 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

p.s....
auf die 2500er Sephia S passen ca 140m Spiderwire Stealth in 7,1 Kg drauf, war die 12er Spiderwire...
denke für Hecht und Co mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hmm, die Karpfen gibts bei mir auch. Hast Du eine 1500er Certate?



Selber nicht, Kumpel hat damit aber dieses jahr schon 2 oder 3 gefangen, die Rolle scheint noch in Ordnung.

Oder ich drille zu hart? #c

Naja - Wenn sie das nicht aushält ist sie es nicht wert...:m


----------



## zandertex (10. November 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Hallo Drehteufel,bei meiner 4000er FA war auch Spiel in der Schraubkurbelkurbel,mit 1 oder 2 Drive Gear Washern(original Unterlegscheiben) auf der Seite der Schraubkurbel ist das Problem behoben,dadurch greift das Zahnrad der Kurbel weiter in das Getriebezahnrad.
OK,an einer neuen Rolle zu schrauben ist nicht jedermanns Sache,aber selbst wenn man beim Händler seine Rolle begutachtet,und sie als Top bewertet,und sie dann über www aus Japan ordert,kann es eine unerfreuliche  Überraschung geben.

Immer dieser Japan Hype,meine 2500er Certate Custom hatte so viel Spiel nach allen Seiten, jede Rolle vom Wühltisch hat weniger.War wohl ein Einzelfall........


Schleien Stefan,was meinst du mit hin. Drillst du über die Rolle? Wenn nichts gebrochen ist,oder das Gehäuse verzogen ist,gibt es nix, was (ohne Neuteile zu ordern) nicht zu reparieren ist.

Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Natürlich ist sie nicht gebrochen,aber die Achse (die massiv ausschaut) ist verbogen, so das die Spule schleift... Natürlich kann man das reparieren, aber die Rolle war fast neu und ist jetzt wirklich ziemlich hin. Angesicht des massiven Aussehen hätte ich mehr erwartet, Certate in der gleichen Größenordnung scheint mir da wesentlich widerstandsfähiger!


----------



## worker_one (10. November 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



zandertex schrieb:


> Hallo Drehteufel,bei meiner 4000er FA war auch Spiel in der Schraubkurbelkurbel,mit 1 oder 2 Drive Gear Washern(original Unterlegscheiben) auf der Seite der Schraubkurbel ist das Problem behoben,dadurch greift das Zahnrad der Kurbel weiter in das Getriebezahnrad.
> 
> Gruß Zandertex



Das ist nicht das Problem, die Schraubkurbel sitzt relative fest. Das Spiel ist direkt am Knauf. Der schlackert ganz schön dolle...

Was positiv bei der TP FC auffällt, ist die gute Schnurverlegung auch von loser Geflochtenen. Oft ist es ja so, wenn man loses Geflecht, vor allem neues, aufkurbelt, dass sich Schlaufen bilden. Das hatte ich bei meiner 3000er nicht.
Sowohl bei 10er Powerpro als auch bei ner 12er Fireline nicht. Das konnte selbst meine Aspire nicht...


----------



## drehteufel (10. November 2008)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



zandertex schrieb:


> Hallo Drehteufel,bei meiner 4000er FA war auch Spiel in der Schraubkurbelkurbel,mit 1 oder 2 Drive Gear Washern(original Unterlegscheiben) auf der Seite der Schraubkurbel ist das Problem behoben,dadurch greift das Zahnrad der Kurbel weiter in das Getriebezahnrad.
> OK,an einer neuen Rolle zu schrauben ist nicht jedermanns Sache,aber selbst wenn man beim Händler seine Rolle begutachtet,und sie als Top bewertet,und sie dann über www aus Japan ordert,kann es eine unerfreuliche Überraschung geben.
> 
> Immer dieser Japan Hype,meine 2500er Certate Custom hatte so viel Spiel nach allen Seiten, jede Rolle vom Wühltisch hat weniger.War wohl ein Einzelfall........
> ...


 
Stimmt, darauf hätte ich auch getippt, der Knauf an sich sitzt fest, aber das Spiel kam aus dem Getriebe, so wie Du vermutest. Erinnert mich stark an meine Certate, zu der ich jetzt übrigens die Scheiben bekommen habe und damit das Problem beseitigt ist.
Dann mit Hot Sauce gepflegt->läuft wieder sehr gut.
Du verstehst was von Rollen. #6


----------



## FelixT (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Und gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit der FC??

Wäre schön mal was zu hören...

LgFelix


----------



## taxel (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Bisher nix negatives gehört. Auf der theoretischen Ebene wird aber noch gestritten: Klick

Viel Spaß beim lesen. Bier und Chips nicht vergessen.


----------



## Nick_A (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Ein paar praktische Erfahrungen gibt es ja auch noch in dem Thread 

Klick MICH Nr. 1

Klick MICH Nr. 2


----------



## CarphunterHH (4. August 2009)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*

Hallo zusammen, ich weiss nicht, ob es mittlerweile neue Erkenntnisse / Erfahrungen von Euch zum Zinkgussgetriebe gibt. Ich selber stiess auf das Thema, weil ich mir heute die 2009er Stradic 3000 SFC geholt habe (fragt mal bei gummitanke.de 2500er für 99,99 und die 3000er für 109,99). Nun frage ich mich, ob die Zinkguss-Geschichte auch wirklich haltbar ist.

Dazu auf folgenden Link gestossen. Schaut mal in der PDF unter dem Kapitel Härte & Zähigkeit...klingt eigentlich gut, ist aber eben auch keine neutrale Quelle..

http://www.feix-druckguss.de/feix/pdf/IZABrochure-WarumZinkdruckguss.pdf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2009)

*AW: Shamoni Twin Power 4000 FA,u.a.*



CarphunterHH schrieb:


> Nun frage ich mich, ob die Zinkguss-Geschichte auch wirklich haltbar ist.


Die alte "unendliche" Geschichte. 

Wenn das Rotorritzel  (Pinion Gear) aber nun doch aus Messing ist,
und das Großrad (Main Gear) aus einer Alu+Zink-Legierung, 
wo Zink als Härter und Alu als Binder verwendet wird, dann ist alles in bester Butter.

Ich hab letztens sowas Proben-ausgebohrt - feine lange Späne, extrem zäh, und das kann als brauchbar durchgehen. 
Läßt sich günstig für den Hersteller produzieren, macht das Großrad rund doppelt so schwer und die Rolle ein paar g schwerer, und die mitgepreßte *Großradachse* aus Alu+Zink ist dann sogar eher stabiler als die reine Leicht-Alu-Legierung Achse, an der viele Shamonis schon ein bischen arg krankten in letzter Zeit.

Letzlich müßten die ja korrekter schreiben: :m

Unsere etwas schwächlichen Alu-Großräder wurden jetzt mit Zink-Härter aufgewertet. 

Die anderen Günstig-Hersteller wie Jarden/Purefishing/ABU und die ehemalige Ryobi Manufaktur tun so, und haben damit gute Ergebnisse erzielt.
Hat da jemand schon mal einen Hauptgetriebeschaden gesehen? Da muss Shamoni jetzt zwangsläufig hinterher laufen - von wegen Marktführer.


----------

